# BIKIE'S  PEN



## johncrane (Nov 4, 2006)

One of my new designs while iv'e been in recovery' its been in my head for a while now.  l started to think about it after there was some discussions here about what colours a bikie would like. Any way this is what iv'e come up with. Its been a while since l posted anything here .l also uploaded some pens into my album.





 SO what do ya think?Its not everyones cup of tea


----------



## Snazzypens (Nov 4, 2006)

It would suit them gothic kind of people. Definitely different but I love the colours how they come together. I think it cool
Toni


----------



## elody21 (Nov 4, 2006)

Love the skull! Where did you find it?


----------



## Skye (Nov 4, 2006)

Now, the colors arent what I would have picked, but I love it! I'm assuming that's a valve stem cap?


----------



## JudeA (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks good for the birker chicks I think they will love it. I like the colors and the finish


----------



## Penmonkey (Nov 4, 2006)

Not my thing but I'm sure there is a lot of people that would like it.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 4, 2006)

Skye no it aint no valve stem cap mate! that would be to small l would think. Jude you mite be right' Maybe a Hells angel bikie chicks will go for it. like l said it aint everyones cup of tea .


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Nov 4, 2006)

I was thinking valve stem cap too, as I use to have a set that looked just like that.


----------



## Skye (Nov 4, 2006)

I've got another few guesses, but I'll keep it on the lowdown [8D]


----------



## DFM (Nov 4, 2006)

That would look pretty sick sticking out of a shirt pocket.


----------



## TBone (Nov 4, 2006)

Very cool pen.  I love the skull with the red eyes


----------



## johncrane (Nov 4, 2006)

another angle of the skull 



<br />


----------



## broitblat (Nov 4, 2006)

Wild/Great pen with or without the skull...


----------



## Charles (Nov 4, 2006)

I have to ask, where did you find the skull. Being a CSI for the third largest Sheriff's Dept. and knowing several others in the forensic field, these would be well received around my work group.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 5, 2006)

it's custom made[]


----------



## Ligget (Nov 5, 2006)

Great work John, the colours are fantastic!![]


----------



## Skye (Nov 5, 2006)

If you check the local autozone kinda store you can find something similar. Dont know if it'll be the right size or not.


----------



## byounghusband (Nov 6, 2006)

John,
I know a few bikers out here who would REALLY like that one.....  You said the Skull is customer made.  Any chance of getting any of those[?][?]


----------



## TomJ (Nov 6, 2006)

That pen matches tow  ball cover on my truck[}]


----------



## johncrane (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFM_
> <br />That would look pretty sick sticking out of a shirt pocket.


as you requested DFM enjoy mate!


----------



## Charles (Nov 11, 2006)

nice pocket pics too. As Bob asked above any chance in getting any of these?


----------



## gothycdesigns (Nov 11, 2006)

The skull looks to be a car door lock peg accessory. The ones you pull up or push down to lock/unlock your car door. You unscrew you stock peg and screw on the skulls. I had a set for my Volks Fox a few years ago. GI Joes or any auto parts store like Autozone should have them. A set of 2 for about $5 no more than $10. Some can be wired to light up.

If it is your own custom made, great work.


Ray


----------

